# Lighting



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

I am really confused there are so many options when it comes to lights. I have a 150 gal tank 72 x 20 x 24 and I want to grow nice plants, What kind of fixtures and lights should I use. 
__________________


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

It will depends on what you want to achive and your budget. 24" is pretty deep, I would suggest go with some nice T5HO fixture that have decent relectors.

Keep in mind, there are also more than just "light fixture" you need to consider when it comes to planted tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ed, I think a standard 150 is 72"x20"Hx24"depth.

Anyway, we carry a fixture which will do well for you; keep in mind you are going to need CO2 later. We carry a 36" trio HOT5 with LED moonlight and timer. You will need 2 fixtures to cover the length of your tank. This type of fixture has only 1 electric plug so you are not going to run out of circuit breaker slot to plug in. It also comes with a digital timer which you can select the time of what time the bulb 1 will turn on and off, what time the bulb 2 and 3 will turn on and off, and the LED light as well.

For the 36" fixture, it is only $120 and brand new in the box.


----------



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

So its $120 for the fixture, what about the bulbs how much are they. and can you send me a link to what they are and what they look like.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Once I update the site. They will be there. In the process of getting photo's up.
Bulbs are included. Extra bulbs can be bought for $10-$15 each depends on brand.


----------



## ajbwrg (Nov 11, 2011)

okay so how about a manufacturer, I would like to see it before I come to Buy them


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

If you go to www.aquatrader.com you can have one 72" long with 4x T5 and moonlight, i order all my stuff frum them and its pretty cheap

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437393,-123.468590


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a few notes. Even though those light fixtures use a common reflector for all the bulbs, they are still quite powerful so it may potentially put you into a light level situation that necessitates the addition of Co2 in order to be able to "grow nice plants" as you said it in your op. In addition to the light fixture, there are other factors you need to consider at the same time. 
What substrate to use?
What fertilization method to use?
How much time you have and want to spend on maintaining the tank?
How much money you want to spend?
If Co2 is needed , where to get the equipment?
For a 150 gal tank, it would be quite expensive to use Flourish Excel but with Metricide it wouldn't be that bad and with Co2 I would think that a 20 lbs tank would probably be a better choice than the standard 10 lbs given that you would be using quite a bit of it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ajbwrg said:


> okay so how about a manufacturer, I would like to see it before I come to Buy them


I have an Odyssea from another member for over 1 year. At the price that Canadian Aquatic is offering with 3 bulbs and moonlights and bonus legs (Coralife equiv. ofver $35), you cannot lose. I paid that much used for the fixture alone 1.5 yrs ago.

I love the single plug with programmable control. Save you 3 timers and power bar for $30 right off the bat  Best of all, no cluttering of wires and bulky timers.

I would highly recommend it.


----------

